# Tetras Question



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

So this morning I noticed that one of my tetras has a big round belly in comparison to my other tetras in the tank. I Just added a side by side of the tetra with the swollen belly and the other tetra. Is the tetra carrying eggs or does it look sick?



Ironically, one of my dwarf gourami's and dalmatian molly is MIA.

So not sure yet what is going on this morning.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Could be pregnancy, but to be safe stop feeding for awhile and see if it goes down.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a school of ten Black skirt tetras in my 65 gallon and two of the the females are swelled up exactly the same way. They'e been that way for over a year and don't seem to be terribly upset. I have heard about other species getting "egg bound" and I guess that's what the problem is. I would not try to correct the problem. It is not an overfeeding problem.


----------

